
Meet Litecoin, Bitcoin's little brother - rubikscube
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-06/16/litecoin
======
rubikscube
Short, but interesting, article.

    
    
      "Litecoin is orders of magnitude more secure than Bitcoin,
      due to its use of a cryptography technique called scrypt,
      which makes it very costly to attack due to the large
      amounts of memory involved."
    

I'm not sure this is true in terms of Litecoin actually being more "secure."
Faster transactions, but I don't know that the hash difficulty makes the
network more secure.

